# Agway Mower Needs Shifter



## Miller4103 (Jun 23, 2012)

I have an agway lawn mower that needs a shifter and MTD says the part has been discontinued #717-0985 does anyone know if there is anywhere you could order discontinued parts for Agway mowers or how we can rig it so it will work. The Plastic part the shifter goes into the holes where the bolts go are broken on all four sides. 
Any ideas?????
Don't have a lot of money to go out and buy a new mower we have to get this one to survive somehow.


----------



## tractorwiz72 (Apr 12, 2012)

look on eBay??....


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Its harder to find them, but searching craigslist or a want ad on CL for the part or a whole super cheep parts tractor .

Back a few years ago i was bringing parts MTD's home for free up to $50 - nowadays y cant find them for under $300 it seems.


----------

